# "Delivery and related charges" why not make these transparent aswell?



## fredg (26 Feb 2007)

Hi everyone,
just purchased new car,i'm just annoyed that above charges are'nt included in the price on website or elsewhere.
why the big secret??dont people want to know bottom line figures??
and why does the salesman say "i take it you want metalic paint"
another payment thats invisible from list price.why??
Thanks all.


----------



## ClubMan (26 Feb 2007)

What website? Are you *sure *that the exclusion of these charges is not mentioned somewhere?


----------



## fredg (26 Feb 2007)

missing my point.even if it IS said i want to know WHY are'nt these
services included in price advertisied.


----------



## ClubMan (26 Feb 2007)

fredg said:


> missing my point.even if it IS said i want to know WHY are'nt these
> services included in price advertisied.


Ask ConsumerConnect maybe?


----------



## RonanC (26 Feb 2007)

here's one example

[broken link removed]


----------



## fredg (26 Feb 2007)

thanks all.
 i still believe this is a very grey area.even if they decided on a price 
for specific cars and made sure delivery was covered in the price if
as someone said it varies.
cost of car in garage did include all costs,but this is my point,i should 
have been able to see that before going to the garage.
and was then told,"oh im afraid theres a price increase next week also",
and because i was ordering a car i had to pay it.E250.
AAAAAAAAAAAAHHH !!


----------



## RS2K (26 Feb 2007)

It's not difficult to ask "what do you charge for delivery?" or "how much extra is metallic paint?


----------



## fredg (27 Feb 2007)

RSK.whatever.


----------



## ClubMan (27 Feb 2007)

That'd be "yes" then?


----------



## RonanC (27 Feb 2007)

RS2K said:


> It's not difficult to ask "what do you charge for delivery?" or "how much extra is metallic paint?


 

Why should you do that? The Garage/dealership could easily change the delivery price for each customer depending on how much more money they want to make on them... A clear price should be displayed on Websites, adverts and in garages.


----------



## fredg (27 Feb 2007)

Totally right RonanC.
finally someone sees the light!
full price I mean ALL CHARGES displayed on all forms 
of advertising the car.


----------



## Mr2 (27 Feb 2007)

You can't tell what delivery charges are until the customer picks a car that's why.

If you buy a car and want it in blue and the salesman says yes I'll order that, 12-16 weeks from factory and you'll have your car then. Customer is rarely happy with that so if a saleman finds the car you want in Donegal and your in offaly and we can have it in 1 week people usually go for that.

So what happens is there is a delivery charge from Rosslare to Donegal and now Donegal to Offaly. People usually are happy to have the car in the week and pay an extra €150.00 or so. 

But if it was printed that all delivery charges are €250.00 then we would be told that were price fixing etc. Each car is different as is each person who orders it and so is the charge.


----------



## ubiquitous (27 Feb 2007)

I would have thought that delivery charges would vary with geography, ie there would be an additional cost in getting a car from Dublin port to Donegal for example. However if the Dubs are happy to subsidise their country cousins by agreeing to a standard nationwide car delivery charge, I don't think the culchies would object


----------



## Mr2 (27 Feb 2007)

You could end up paying an extra €700 or more an every car if you took Cork to Donegal. I don't think people would go for that.


----------



## Mr2 (27 Feb 2007)

Petermack I hadn't got a question. Toyota store there cars in Toyota Ireland on Kileen road and use Green tiger. V.W. & Audi etc use N.V.D and store cars in kill. 

I don't know where you work but we wouldn't drive un-registered cars between car dealers knocking up milage, we would always use transport companies in all the garages I've worked. That's where the charge lies.

If your customers are happy that there cars could have been driven around the country and I hope you've told them what your plan is and not just do it. I'm sure your driver that does this doesn't drive for free and so there would be a charge for this?


----------



## Mr2 (27 Feb 2007)

That's okay Petermack, you don't actually work in a garage it's hear say what you've heard.

Garages do swap cars but we use transporters mainly. We use trade plates for Test drives in un-reg cars. It covers our insurance and tax while we do this but not outside garages hours.

But you are right you will never get a car with 0 on the clock, but any more that 100 or so kms I'd ask the question.


----------



## RS2K (27 Feb 2007)

I've a new car due this week. The dealer (in Limerick) found the colour and spec. I wanted on a car due into another dealership in the midlands. 

They did a deal to swap cars. A truck will be used to transport the cars.

PDI etc. will be done in Limerick.

I wouldn't accept a new car with 15 kmls on the clock never mind 100.

Delivery charge €600 is fixed btw. It doesn't go up as in in my case, or go down if the car I wanted was ex stock.


----------



## bacchus (27 Feb 2007)

Mr2 said:


> You can't tell what delivery charges are until the customer picks a car that's why.


 
How come they seem to be able to do it in other countries where car prices are all inclusives? there is no ex-work ex-delivery ex-wheels ex-tyres ex-seats ex-whatever messing


----------



## Mr2 (27 Feb 2007)

bacchus are you sure this happens? I've seen the ad's on English and German etc tv and they have the little text on the bottom of the screen.

Have you (not a friend or relative) lived in a different country and bought a new car and had that experience?


----------



## CCOVICH (27 Feb 2007)

I was under the impression that UK ads had 'ex works' in the small print?


----------



## Mr2 (27 Feb 2007)

VW charge different different rates per class of car, Passat is actually €600, Toureag €900 etc.

That covers the car from factory to dealership, the dealership is usually the point of PDI. 

M.Benz will let you go to the factory and collect your car if you want yourself but it's bought through your dealer and paid for at the dealer. Most people do it for the experience because it doesn't save money.

Dealers can collect cars in Ireland from the supplier if they want but it gets messy so they let them get droped by the transport companies you can do the same abroad.

And again if someone sends there own garage employees to collect a car there is a charge, no one works for free.


----------

